# Achilles tendon debridement - Patirent had a achilles



## codedog (Apr 30, 2010)

Patirent had a achilles tendon debridement with debridement of bony exostosis, with primary rettachment using Arthrex  bioabsorable anchor .

I looked and looked , can not find a cpt coe for this procedure. any suggestions ? thanks


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 30, 2010)

Where was the exostosis? On the calcaneus?


----------



## codedog (Apr 30, 2010)

Operative report in short :

An incision was made judt lateral to the midline and incised over the prominence pappated of the Achilles tendon. The Achhilles tendon itself was degenerated on the lateral  aspect of the attachment. It was excided in an elliptical fashion, and a degenerated tendon was removed. There was noted to be a bony prominence just deep to the tendon. An arthroscopic shaver and bur were used to debride this down to a flat surface and good healthy bleeding bone. About the lateralk third of the Achilles tendon itself was detached partially for the removal of this bone  that  was reattached using an arthrex biooasorable anchor. It was tapped into position, advaced, and the suture strands were brought through the free edge tendon with a horizontal mattress repair. -short vesion -


----------



## smcbroom (May 20, 2010)

have you looked at 27654?  Description of procedure states debridement is done.  This may help you?

Susan


----------

